# Trailers



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

I found a used trailer for sale that i can get a pretty good deal on, but the only problem is that I wanted a V fornt trailer. Is it going to be much of a problem pulling a regular fronted trailer. 
Thanks for you input


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Nope! We pull a 6x12 flat front and it pulls just fine. The v's are a little easier on gas, but if you're happy with the deal, go for it!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

There not much easier on gas trust me! :wink:


----------



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

I just bought a tandem 7X14 with a flat front a week and a half ago. It doesn't make a difference if I pull that or the 18ft Alumacraft, 11mpg with the GMC. Good luck with your decision. Getting a trailer makes a big difference. Sure beats stacking them into the pickup and into the little 4x8 trailer!


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

dblkluk,

Is yours a Onyx, almost bought a 6X12 flat front Onyx this summer. How's it holding up?? This one had a side door and a ramp back.  Should have bought the damn thing as stacking them in a pickup topper blows..


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Bit the bullet and got a 6x12 this year, w/ V. Don't know how mileage will be afftected, but with our smaller trailer, the V gave some impotant extra space for a very small option price. Thanks to some great info from dbl, we put a 3.5' plwood partition just behind the front door, and similar partition at the V. Full bodies in the back; blocks, shells, socks, silos, etc, in the V. Still need to install cargo netting at each partition to ceiling, but probably not necessary this year with our deke count. Space in the middle for blinds (stand upright - bungied to the V partition) and sleds (same). Plenty of room leftover in the middle for spinner and whatever else. Still need to pick up and install the white board (great idea Erik). Unless you opt for the mac-daddy like Doug, the added space in the V alone can be a good reason to have it.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Im picking up my 6x12 in Indiana in 2 weeks so Ill be able to get a good estimate on what kind of gas mileage ill get with it. - Cant wait to fill it up! :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I just purchased a new 7X17, does anyone want my two year old 6X10? It has a side door, roof vent, window in side door, undercoated, carpeted, and not a mark on it. I was asking $1800, but the dealer told me I was nuts and should ask $2400. I would be very happy with $2000 and that is what I posted at the mall, and truck stops last night. Hunt101 isn't letting me upload pics right now but I can email them.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Mndiver. Yep its an onyx. Its holding up just fine. We have used the crap out of it all year from fall to spring hunting, hauling motorcycles, and it even spent this summer as a construction trailer.  We have had it a little over a year and have already gone thru a set of tires. Plenty of miles on it! No problems!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

dblkluk,

Where did you get the tires? Would like to get a spair set. I have a lot of bad luck with tires. MNDIVER I have the Onyx as well and I am pleased with it. I just got another 56 Big Foots to add to the 8 doz I already have so I will have to see how it handles now but I think it will be fine.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Kluk,You should get the trailer aligned.My boat trailer was chewing up tires for 3 years before I went to an alignment shop.The guy there said it was way out of wack.I now have the same set of tires going on 3 years with little wear. mallard


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Chop, Greg rounded them up somewhere, Tires Plus I think! 
Mallard, We just got the alignment checked and its A-OK. This trailer has nearly 10k miles on it. In year! (figure out that gas bill, yikes!!  )The bias plys they put on there just dont hold up!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Kluk,I ended up going with radials on the boat trailer.It is amazing how much they get for trailer tires,and most are made like crap.


----------



## Dave in Mpls (Apr 26, 2004)

I have a 6x12 flat front and my buddy has a 6x12 v-nose. I really don't notice much difference in pulling them, and gas mileage is about the same, as it is in pulling my 19' Alumacraft, as doug stated.

Regarding tires, radials are the way to go. They run cooler than bias plys, and will last longer. You get what you pay for in tires. In my opinion, the Goodyear Marathons are where it's at for trailer tires.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Damn, do we roll ghetto. 

It helps get on land, the farmers feel sorry for us! :lol:


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

:beer:

I also enjoy rollin' ghetto style. Gots to keep it flat black.


----------



## equinox (Oct 31, 2003)

How the hell would a Vfront be easier on gas? All it does is give you the ability to distribute a tensional force over two point at an angle vs. one. They stabilize trailers for heavier load, and when it comes to hauling decoys this isnt a main concern.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> How the hell would a Vfront be easier on gas? All it does is give you the ability to distribute a tensional force over two point at an angle vs. one.


Kinda answered your own question there, didn't you ?? :wink:


----------



## equinox (Oct 31, 2003)

dblkluk said:


> > How the hell would a Vfront be easier on gas? All it does is give you the ability to distribute a tensional force over two point at an angle vs. one.
> 
> 
> Kinda answered your own question there, didn't you ?? :wink:


Oh MAN!!! 
ok dblkluky heres a lil education for you, this will actually help you out more than anything so that I can free your mind on to the right path.
If you sum forces upon an axis you will see that your tensional load at the top of the v will be the same as distributed between the two connections at the trailer, the advantage of the two members allows you to distribute the total load over two members rather than just one, therefore a higher load capacity can safely be pulled with the use of a vfront. This does not however reduce the actual load you are pulling at the hitch of your vehicle, it does not change your actual weight!!! Therefore your vehicle is going to endure the exact amount of load going 75mph down the highway.

it just brings a tear to my eye


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

You may be pulling the same load but there may be some aerodynamic advantages to a V-nose. This is of course hypothesized and I have never tested it. Any one know for sure.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i was thinking that a v front would be aerodynamic than a flat front. :huh:


----------



## pjb1816 (Sep 8, 2003)

Matt Jones said:


> Damn, do we roll ghetto.
> 
> It helps get on land, the farmers feel sorry for us! :lol:


"It's a hard-knock life for us"


----------



## equinox (Oct 31, 2003)

As far as aerodynamics go i agree. I would have to hear some testimonials to make me a believer, but as far as turbulent flow over a surface you would recieve less drag force with a V shape.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

So it looks like you just answered your own question then cartman.... :roll:


----------



## equinox (Oct 31, 2003)

Yeah, but someone else was suppose to answer it, thats why I asked in the first place :idiot: gandergrinder was the first to actually answer the question. 
J.D. = big pimp k:


----------



## CobisCaller (Sep 4, 2002)

Umm, I think dblkluk was talking about less wind resistance from the start. :eyeroll:


----------



## equinox (Oct 31, 2003)

Once again, thats why i asked from the start.


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

wow.... :toofunny:


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

wow :withstupid:


----------



## northernmigrators (Jan 11, 2005)

I just bought a V nose 14'x6'7"x6'x6"tall feather lite all alumium tandem axle trailer last summer and it worked awsome all fall. Being a V nose its almost 17' long. All alunium is the way to go no rust and it is extremly light, never even hooked up the trailer brakes. and put thousands of miles on it, with 3 canada trips and a couple of trips to the dakotas.


----------



## bobcat (Mar 23, 2004)

What's a guy have to give for a trailor like that---ballpark! Thanks :beer:


----------



## northernmigrators (Jan 11, 2005)

Alot of hard work :wink: $6,300, but I guess thats why they call waterfowling a lifestlye, and not a hobby.


----------



## bobcat (Mar 23, 2004)

thanks  :lol:


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

ouch.............. that must of hurt when he was pounding that price to yeah..........i think you should have shopped around a little more, but what the hell it is your money!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

:lol: :lol:


----------

